# How to get the source code of ZFS on FreeBSD 9.0?



## stethoscope (Mar 31, 2012)

I couldn't find it in sou*r*ce package, and *I* didn't find it at https://www.illumos.org/.

Thank you for replies.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Mar 31, 2012)

If you install the FreeBSD source tree in /usr/src, you may find the source codes of ZFS in /usr/src/cddl/contrib/opensolaris subdirectories.


----------

